# Wireless Joey range



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone know how to extend the range of a wireless Joey by at least a little. Have one in my garage that works but lots of dropouts. Any way to rig an external antenna on transmitter or receiver?

I have an old Dish antenna. Wonder what would happen if I put the Joey in the focal point of the dish and pointed it at the other unit?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The wireless Joey is using Wifi technology, so you need to get good signal in the garage. Using an old Dish antenna won't do any good.

Can you describe how you're getting signal to the Wireless Joey and how far away your Hopper / Joey access point is ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually if you put the internal antenna of the wireless Joey at the focal point of any dish, it can improve wireless distance.

I have a D1000 dish that I took out in the back yard and pointed it at my wireless router.

When I placed my cell phone in wi-fi mode at the focal point of the dish my wi-fi signal jumped from 1 bar to 4 bars.

It can work.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

scooper said:


> The wireless Joey is using Wifi technology, so you need to get good signal in the garage. Using an old Dish antenna won't do any good.
> 
> Can you describe how you're getting signal to the Wireless Joey and how far away your Hopper / Joey access point is ?


The access point is in my theater about 50ft from the garage Joey and thru two wood frame walls.
But the WiFi from my home network comes from a Motorola Surfbord SB66782-AC modem/router that is about 100 ft away from the garage thru three walls (one brick) and I get WiFi to my laptop just fine from it?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'd try to delete at least one wall from the access point to the wireless Joey and see if that helps. How does the wireless Joey work when you move it inside (presumably so only one wall ) ?

One way to do that relatively simply is to use a set of ethernet-over-powerline adapters. I'm using a set between my router upstairs and the Google fiber router in the basement and I can get 600 Mbps between the two (measured using the vender's software).

Or, another answer might be to use them directly to the garage. Joeys will work over ethernet although I haven't seen a wireless joey.


----------

